# axolotl



## TranslatingCat

Can someone please tell me how this is said in Spanish? I believe this is a type of salamander.


----------



## Chris K

Axolotl = Ajolote.


----------



## Vell Bruixot

In the US some English speakers call them by the Mexican name, axolotl. If you wish to use a generic name they are sometimes called "mole salamanders" or "Mexican mole salamanders." 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mole_salamander
http://bioweb.uwlax.edu/bio203/s2008/osuldsen_brit/


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Muy curioso animal, indeed:

Animal anfibio... que posee branquias externas... y que siempre permanece en estado larvario .. De _atl_, agua y _Xólotl_, (del náhuatl), personaje mitológico que tenía el poder de asumir diversas formas para escapar de la muerte.
Del _Diccionario del náhuatl en el español de México_, Carlos Montemayor.


----------



## Vell Bruixot

Y hecho famoso por el cuento de Julio Cortázar.


----------



## chemx

"...siempre permanece en estado larvario...". Nada que ver, es una etapa de la metamorfosis, cuando se desarrolla se transforma en sapo.


----------



## LeoLeo9

Es el  ajolote o axolote (pero esa x se pronuncia como j) (_Ambystoma mexicanum_), viene del náhuatl: _axolotl._


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

chemx said:


> "siempre permanece en estado larvario "....Nada que ver, es una etapa de la metamorfosis, cuando se desarrolla se transforma en sapo


 
No es así.
Lee bien toda la información disponible, como aquí:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ambystoma_mexicanum

Nunca se vuelve sapo.


----------



## chemx

OK. Vi ese ajolote. ¿Qué término utilizan en tu región para definir a las "larvas" de ranas o sapos? En el occidente de México usamos ajolote.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Puede ser, pero comúnmente son renacuajos:

http://www.eluniversal.com.mx/ciudad/90706.html


----------



## TranslatingCat

Gracias a todos. Gracias, Vell, pienso que tu sugerencia es la que más me sirve.

(Prefiero usar el nombre original náhuatl con el nombre científico).


----------

